# Kinda worried?



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, this morning I woke up to Angel barking odd little barks that she uses with Gizmo, our BC puppy. So I got dressed and hurried downstairs because he tries to play with her, but she's grumpy, and bad things may happen. (He is trying to herd her, we'd mostly put a stop to it, but then my brother decided they'd be alright alone and he ran off somewhere.) So, I brought the puppy outside, hurried and checked for any dogbombs anywhere, and I'm pleased to report, none were found. After that, I decided to give Angel a treat for not fighting against Gizmo's 'play'. They are her favorite treat, yesterday, she ate one just fine. Snarfed it really. But today, I put one on the ground and sat near it. She just came and sat by me. Completely ignoring the treat. So I picked it up and held it to her nose, she sniffed it, ignored it. Then I noticed her stomach is making funny sounds. I don't know how to explain it, it isn't growling, it's like the stomach acid or some fluid is just kinda shooting across in there. And when I'm touching her stomach when it happens, it feels that way to. I kinda think she might just have an upset tummy, or is it possibly stress from Gizmo? We don't have the money for a vet visit. My mom has 30 dollars to last us two weeks for gas and food, and just bringing Gizmo in the first day we had him would have cost us that much, let alone a ten year old dog in need of catching up her shots... She still feels like jumping up on the couch, having her tummy rubbed and her ears massaged.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would give her another couple of days before you worry tomuch,


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Dani,

How is Angel now? Have you tried giving her some probiotic yoghurt? It's my default answert for anything stomach-wise as it seems to just settle them down so well. I don't think it can harm them, so maybe try her with a spoonful each day and keep watching her.

Do you guys have charitable vets over there that might take a look for free or for a reduced rate?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

P.S. I'm glad to hear Gizmo is doing well - I often wondered how everything had gone with him!, it was such an amazing story.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

She is doing much better. It had to have been stress or something, because as soon as Gizmo left the room, she started calming down, though it took till night till she'd eat her treat, and even after that, she was a bit... reserved about it. Our vet... well, I'm not sure really, they did let us have the first appoinment for Gizmo for free, but I'm not sure how they'd react to an old dog that's grouchy and nippy. 


And Gizmo is doing amazing. Acting just like a puppy should. It's so hard to imagine life without him, but if we hadn't found him I wouldn't have any idea what I'd be missing. Though Angel is depressed... I hate that so much. She just mopes around.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor Angel. You had no choice though! He wouldn't have survived if you hadn't taken him in, I was so moved when I read your post about finding him. I'm sure Angel will get there eventually x


----------

